# High physical memory usage



## Skie333 (Dec 1, 2010)

I've noticed that over the past week or so my physical memory has climbed from about 30% to over 50% at times..

I was wondering if anyone knows how i can fix this. My computer always seems to be running about 50 processes, which is quite high. Any ideas?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Check in with the Resource Monitor to see what process is using the RAM - 
START | type *perfmon /res*

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Skie333 (Dec 1, 2010)

I can already see just from going to the task manager that for some reason Google chrome and AVG are taking up alot of memory. Here's the report i get from HiJackThis...


```
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 12:37:59 PM, on 1/10/2011
Platform: Windows 7  (WinNT 6.00.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16700)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\HidFind.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apntex.exe
C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\agent\bin\avgidsmonitor.exe
C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe
C:\Users\Wes\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Wes\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Wes\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Wes\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Wes\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Wes\Downloads\HijackThis.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = [url=http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896]Bing[/url]
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = [url=http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157]MSN.com[/url]
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = [url=http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157]MSN.com[/url]
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = [url=http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896]Bing[/url]
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = [url=http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896]Bing[/url]
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = [url=http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157]MSN.com[/url]
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: SBCONVERT - {3017FB3E-9A77-4396-88C5-0EC9548FB42F} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: SearchPredictObj Class - {389943B0-C3A2-4E69-82CB-8596A84CB3DC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SEARCH~1\SEARCH~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: GrabberObj Class - {FF7C3CF0-4B15-11D1-ABED-709549C10000} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: SpeedBit Video Downloader - {0329E7D6-6F54-462D-93F6-F5C3118BADF2} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_TRAY] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgpp.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: AVGIDSAgent - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe
O23 - Service: AVG WatchDog (avgwd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe

--
End of file - 3981 bytes
```


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

AVG developed a massive memory leak on my system, driving my 4GB or RAM up to 100% usage. Try uninstalling AVG and see if that cures the problem.

If it does, replace it with MSE: http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials

AVG removal tools: AVG - Download tools


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

I have 8 GB of RAM installed and my physical memory is always at or above 30% even when I am only surfing. This is normal. I want the system to use more of the memory if possible, or else I wouldn't have bought it.

Windows 7 is designed to preload things into memory based of it's experience so that as you chooes to run frequently used applications, they are already in RAM and take less time to load (called prefetch).
If Windows needs to give up some of that preloaded RAM for a new application that uses more RAM, then it will.

I have 111 processes running
Windows 7 x64.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

How about a screenshot of Task Manager - performance tab and processes tab showing those processes with the highest memory sage. This way we can avoid a great deal of speculation. A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Skie333 said:


> I'v
> My computer always seems to be running about 50 processes, which is quite high....


50 is fine. # of procs varies.
97 procs running here right now.

RAM usage here - 1.84 GB/ 4 GB - Windows 7 x64.

I agree w/ AVG removal; they have had problems for the second year in a row.


----------



## Skie333 (Dec 1, 2010)

Wow guys, thanks for all the replys xD

I was for sure considering getting rid of AVG.. But it appears that at the moment Google Chrome is taking up alot more memory than i ever remember it taking up. Not sure what the deal is there, maybe it'll get back to normal in time.. If not, i guess i'll go back to IE or something.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Your HJT log shows 5 Chrome apps running.

I have 14 IE9 screens up using ~ 875 MB RAM.

I would still go w/ AVG removal and replace it with MSE - http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/

You can always go back to AVG if you wish.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

